# ATI Tool doesn't find second video card?



## 242angel (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm running a 9800 pro AIW in my AGP slot, but also run a ATI 7500 card in a PCI slot for a second monitor.  For some reason, when I open ATI tool, it only shows the 7500 card.  If I go to "Settings -> Overclocking" to change the card selection, the dropdown box under "Use Device" is greyed out.  While it says "Primary AGP Card" in the greyed out dropdown, its clearly only recognizing the 7500 (shows only 64mb of RAM and a RV200 chipset).

Note I have the bios booting to the AGP card first and am using the latest catalyst drivers.

Alternatively can anyone recommend an overclocker app that will work?

Thanks!


----------



## zealot`grr (Dec 6, 2004)

I'll forward your problem to the author of AtiTool


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2004)

at the moment only the primary vga adapter is properly detected (= the video card thats shows the bios post screen)

a future version will have better support


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 7, 2004)

242angel said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm running a 9800 pro AIW in my AGP slot, but also run a ATI 7500 card in a PCI slot for a second monitor.  For some reason, when I open ATI tool, it only shows the 7500 card.  If I go to "Settings -> Overclocking" to change the card selection, the dropdown box under "Use Device" is greyed out.  While it says "Primary AGP Card" in the greyed out dropdown, its clearly only recognizing the 7500 (shows only 64mb of RAM and a RV200 chipset).
> 
> ...



How come you would use a Second GFX card for a Second Monitor when your AIW can do 2 monitors anyway?


----------



## zealot`grr (Dec 7, 2004)

need for 2 X DVI?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 7, 2004)

Possibly but cant get DVI adaptors Im pretty sure


----------



## 242angel (Dec 8, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> at the moment only the primary vga adapter is properly detected (= the video card thats shows the bios post screen)
> 
> a future version will have better support



But the AIW is the one that shows the bios post screen.  I changed the setting with the bios so it defaults to the AGP slot (and thus the AIW...


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes I would have to say that, that bit is odd seeing as you have the AGP set as Primary


----------



## John Booty (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm having the same problem.

I have a 9800Pro AGP, and a 7000PCI.  AtiTool only shows settings for the 7000PCI, even though it's running on the 9800Pro's monitor and the 9800 is rendering the "fuzzy cube".

The 9800 is indeed the primary monitor, the one the BIOS screen is displayed on.  And the BIOS is set to "init AGP first".  

I actually use a three monitor setup... two monitors for work (graphics+web programming) and since I had an extra monitor and an extra PCI card... I figured I could watch some movies while I work.  

Hope this helps somebody diagnose the problem.  And if the authors of ATITool are read this, thank you so much for a wonderful tool!  I appreciate your work.


----------



## OFC_Mighty (Dec 24, 2004)

Another person too add to this catagory. I run two video cards a 9600 pro (AGP) and a 7000 (Pci) and I have the same problem. Anybody know the solution. Again same as the rest the agp is set in the bois as well. thanks


----------



## kolokotronis (Jan 9, 2005)

Let me jump on the bandwagon . . . need dual DVI and have a 9800 non-pro and a 7000 PCI; only the PCI card shows up in ATITool . . .


----------



## drsnooker (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll throw mine in too. 9800pro in the AGP, primary, and a 7000 in a PCI. Again, I can only overclock the 7000 not my 9800. Needless to say I'm playing my games using the 9800pro.
I wanted triple monitors (for fun and a little bit of work).
Has anyone tried to remove the second video card, installing ATItool then putting back to second videocard? It's kinda tricky for me as I'm running a dual processor with a ducting mod, so I'd have to do open heart surgery, rather than plug and chug.


----------



## jroad (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Add me to the list of those who have 2 vid cards (9800 & 7500) running three monitors who can't, but would like to use this tool!  It looks great!

So, until this gets worked out..what do you other guys in a similar situation use to overclock?  My Rage3D install seems to focus on the 7500 as well.  The last time I tried installing RadLinker I got blue screens.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2005)

drsnooker said:
			
		

> I'll throw mine in too. 9800pro in the AGP, primary, and a 7000 in a PCI. Again, I can only overclock the 7000 not my 9800. Needless to say I'm playing my games using the 9800pro.
> I wanted triple monitors (for fun and a little bit of work).
> Has anyone tried to remove the second video card, installing ATItool then putting back to second videocard? It's kinda tricky for me as I'm running a dual processor with a ducting mod, so I'd have to do open heart surgery, rather than plug and chug.



that wont work .. at the moment it uses the first card it finds when booting up ..


----------



## drsnooker (Jan 11, 2005)

I tried some other free programs to overclock but nothing worked, most try to overclock the pci card or they just crash on startup.
Has anybody had any luck with powerstrip? I figured I might try that next.


----------

